# External supplied breathing air



## dbnewton (Feb 10, 2019)

It seems that no matter how much dust collection I do I still generate a lot of dust in the air.

Face masks are of very little help since I have a full beard. 

So I decided to try a home made system to supply external air with positive pressure to a mask. 

I put a small brand new never used shop vac on the other side of a wall, ran the hose from the vac exhaust along the ceiling into my shop, and connected two CPAC hoses and a mask to it.








I bought a remote controlled outlet and plugged the vac into that so I can turn it on and off from my shop. 

I put a pressure relief chamber in-between (a mayonase jar with holes drilled to release pressure) because the vac pressure was too high. I didn't want to baffle the flow because that might overload the vac motor.








Added a few hooks in the ceiling, one by each station so I can move around.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Good idea. I see you are using what looks like a Resmed CPAP mask. I went to sleep on the highway and fortunately veered onto the verge instead of oncoming lorries. I was then diagnosed with sleep apnoea. I reckon I have had it some 20 years. I snored loudly. The machine and mask supplied by the NHS stopped that instantly and I stopped falling asleep in the middle of conversations etc.
Anyone who snores badly should have an all night oximeter test. On test I stopped breathing 42 times.
johnep


----------

